# Why was he suspended?



## Hooper

I can't believe between message boards and "comment" sections of news websites no one has blown a whistle yet...at least that I have seen.

Let's do this Vegas/Racetrack style.

Why was Wiedie Suspended?:

2-1:  Sexual Harassment or Sexually inappropriate relationship

4-1:  Substance Abuse Problem/Alcohol

6-1:  NCAA/ISU reporting problem (false expense reports, record keeping, etc)

10-1: He's a jerk to be around in a workplace setting (a la Bob Knight) and 
enough was enough

12-1: Other

15-1: any combination of the above

99-1:  Blame Mitch Daniels and we couldn't afford his new contract so we made an excuse

Discuss....


----------



## KAPat1865

I've talked to coach Wiedie personally a few times and I think we can rule out that he's a jerk to be around. To me he seems like a real stand up and reasonable guy. I don't think as fans we should speculate what led to his suspension and firing. Some information will surely come out about this sooner or later.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

100 - 1 Odds -  Hurricane Katrina's fault


----------



## TJames

*reasons why the coach was suspended and is being replaced...*

1. obama.

2. bush. 

3. hillary

4. sarah palin. 

5. mitch daniels.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jim Wiedie's suspension is a direct result of the failed policies of the Bush Administration.  -- Barack Obama


----------



## Sackalot

This suspension is probably due to outdoor artwork that was rented from the Chicago Muesum of Art for over $200,000 total (or so I understand it).  


Not really...I just love to bitch about Benjamin doing that!!!


----------



## egc1985

Sackalot said:


> This suspension is probably due to outdoor artwork that was rented from the Chicago Muesum of Art for over $200,000 total (or so I understand it).
> 
> 
> Not really...I just love to bitch about Benjamin doing that!!!



when i attended classes i worked for the grounds department as a student for a summer job.  that statue/artwork in from of stalker hall was bought for $30,000 is what the grounds people told me.  funny thing is ISU couldnt afford the whole piece so its only part of the whole piece.


----------



## XTreeXC

IndyTreeFan said:


> Jim Wiedie's suspension is a direct result of the failed policies of the Bush Administration.  -- Barack Obama



Jim Wiedie's suspension is a direct result of 9/11. -- George W. Bush


----------



## XTreeXC

IndyTreeFan said:


> Jim Wiedie's suspension is a direct result of the failed policies of the Bush Administration.  -- Barack Obama



Suspend, baby, suspend! -- Sarah Palin.

Okay, enough of that... :naughty:


----------



## Callmedoc

I blame Morgan...He editted his posts to the point of suspension....


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Greenwell that's possible - Iowa City blamed me for starting the rumor that brought Jake Kelly to Indiana State, at least I have convinced myself of that...


----------



## Callmedoc

When in doubt....blame morgan!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooper

*so far*

ok, so far we can rule out he's a jerk...so its either sex, substances, or dishonesty?.....


----------



## TruBluSycamore

indytreefan said:


> jim wiedie's suspension is a direct result of the failed policies of the bush administration.  -- barack obama



lmao!!


----------



## BlueSycamore

So sex substances dishonesty..........................not to say he did but an example of that would be.....................during the act while smoking a weed and saying that it was only a stale Marlboro could qualify for all three counts?


----------



## BankShot

Hooper said:


> ok, so far we can rule out he's a jerk...so its either sex, substances, or dishonesty?.....



Nothing like some good ol' deductive reasoning!

You guys think this is bad...our Scottsburg HS A.D. was suspended last week by the School Board, "pending investigation" of the in-house law firm. LOL
It's hard to squeeze anything out of people in town, since the A.D. was a local HS hoop IN -Girl's Allstar in the mid-80's. 

According to reliable sources, the HS V-ball Coach submitted 3 names for consideration as All-Conference. The A.D. scribbled her daughter in as one of the three, then doctored the PC database of statistics to justify her daughter's nomination. :violent:

Nothing like integrity in #'s...:imslow:


----------



## Sackalot

egc1985 said:


> when i attended classes i worked for the grounds department as a student for a summer job.  that statue/artwork in from of stalker hall was bought for $30,000 is what the grounds people told me.  funny thing is ISU couldnt afford the whole piece so its only part of the whole piece.



I meant the stainless steal statue that was between the computer lab and dreiser hall.  I think it was called meridan II or something like that.  Its been gone for a few years now.


----------



## egc1985

Sackalot said:


> I meant the stainless steal statue that was between the computer lab and dreiser hall.  I think it was called meridan II or something like that.  Its been gone for a few years now.



i know but im talkin bout the one in front of stalker.  i wasnt saying ur wrong i was just adding how dumb benny was


----------



## SycamorePsycho

I heard from an "inside source" that the reason Weidie was suspended was because Ron Prettyman and the athletic department felt that Wiedie was being "too hard" on the players.  When the team was winning it didn't matter, but now that they have had a few less than stellar seasons and this season has not gone to plan they felt there needed to be a change.  I'm assuming they started to have complaints from players and players parents that he was being too tough on the players.


----------



## Sackalot

egc1985 said:


> i know but im talkin bout the one in front of stalker.  i wasnt saying ur wrong i was just adding how dumb benny was



Gotcha...what about moving that tree out in front of Stalker...another great use of funds!!


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

I heard he got fired because he wasnt a Colts fan.  Lets hope I'm never employed by ISU! haha


----------



## BankShot

Nothballa022 said:


> I heard from an "inside source" that the reason Weidie was suspended was because Ron Prettyman and the athletic department felt that Wiedie was being "too hard" on the players.  When the team was winning it didn't matter, but now that they have had a few less than stellar seasons and this season has not gone to plan they felt there needed to be a change.  I'm assuming they started to have complaints from players and players parents that he was being too tough on the players.



Sounds like some of my former H.S. student's  parents, when I assigned 1/2 hr. homework every three dayz...


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

It irritates me when players parents complain to the coaching staff.  If your kid can't handle getting yelled at then go play intramural basketball


----------



## Hooper

*hmmm*



Nothballa022 said:


> I heard from an "inside source" that the reason Weidie was suspended was because Ron Prettyman and the athletic department felt that Wiedie was being "too hard" on the players.  When the team was winning it didn't matter, but now that they have had a few less than stellar seasons and this season has not gone to plan they felt there needed to be a change.  I'm assuming they started to have complaints from players and players parents that he was being too tough on the players.



That's tough to swallow considering his two prior predecessors....Reeve and Riek...were both maniacs....and would it call for IMMEDIATE suspension???  If so its really really abusive (see my "jerk" selection) or the P.C. bus has just gone over the cliff at ISU...

Also RP says it is "off the court" issues, right?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Nothballa022 said:


> I heard from an "inside source" that the reason Weidie was suspended was because Ron Prettyman and the athletic department felt that Wiedie was being "too hard" on the players.  When the team was winning it didn't matter, but now that they have had a few less than stellar seasons and this season has not gone to plan they felt there needed to be a change.  I'm assuming they started to have complaints from players and players parents that he was being too tough on the players.



I don't know anything, but this doesn't sound like Ron...:sycamores:


----------



## TJames

*ron is a former coach....*

so i don't believe its about being "too hard" on the players....


----------



## TJames

*and i knew kay riek....i was working at isu then.....*

she was anything but a maniac.....and as for reeve.....i liked her...i am probably one of the few who actually got along with her....she had problems with the team....i think she was one of those people who made a very good assistant coach but wasn't ready to be a head coach.....


----------



## egc1985

i think i found a good replacement

http://deadspin.com/5470013/juco-coach-goes-after-refs-gets-cuffed


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

egc1985 said:


> i think i found a good replacement
> 
> http://deadspin.com/5470013/juco-coach-goes-after-refs-gets-cuffed



Hire him immediately!!  I love these kind of coaches!


----------



## UnkaDunk

Jim Wiedie's suspension is a direct result of the failed policies of the Filmore Administration. -- Franklin Pierce


----------



## Daveinth

I heard they fired him to save cash to build the indoor track and field  facility . Morgan was behind it


----------



## WestT

Thanks a lot, bin Laden.


----------



## sycamore51

BankShot said:


> Nothing like some good ol' deductive reasoning!
> 
> You guys think this is bad...our Scottsburg HS A.D. was suspended last week by the School Board, "pending investigation" of the in-house law firm. LOL
> It's hard to squeeze anything out of people in town, since the A.D. was a local HS hoop IN -Girl's Allstar in the mid-80's.
> 
> According to reliable sources, the HS V-ball Coach submitted 3 names for consideration as All-Conference. The A.D. scribbled her daughter in as one of the three, then doctored the PC database of statistics to justify her daughter's nomination. :violent:
> 
> Nothing like integrity in #'s...:imslow:



Don't forget that she apparently changed basketball stats to make her daughter look better also.


----------

